# small engine parts



## Kernbigo (Mar 28, 2015)

Does anyone know where to buy small engine parts a dealers cost or a good discount with out a state tax number. I checked with several co. like stens and they want a state tax id ?


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 28, 2015)

You won't get dealer cost if you can't prove you're a dealer. This usually means providing your sales tax ID.


----------

